# BAUM bicycles



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Checkout these beautiful examples of the Baum bicycles craftsmanship http://bit.ly/cRttfq

I'll have mine in a week or so, and I'll post pics.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Baum makes really nice bikes. They are located not to far from where the world championships are taking place.
Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i went to this new shop a few weeks back and he has their frames.

frickin sweet.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

metanoize said:


> Checkout these beautiful examples of the Baum bicycles craftsmanship http://bit.ly/cRttfq
> 
> I'll have mine in a week or so, and I'll post pics.


Just to verify, you live in the USA and ordered from Baum in Australia? How may days between when you placed your order and when it shows up at your front door? And, you are getting just the frame, or a whole bike?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

@moonmoth I'm in the US. It took a couple of months, one of the reasons: The Baum people were incredibly accommodating of my repeated geometry changes. Only Darren Baum welds the bikes which I think makes the bikes ultra special.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Get in quick, wait list is almost out the door because of the Worlds!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Good stuff. Wonder how much is he asking for frames. The paint jobs are flawless.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Email and ask.

Depends what you want, steel or ti?


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

"We'll be more than happy to talk with anyone about ideas and budgets for their next bike, and encourage anyone who needs firm figures or options for any of our bikes to contact us."
http://baumcycles.com/pricing.html


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Prices were taken off like 2 years ago, the only option is to call. What i have noticed in the pictures is that almost all he had pictured is Titanium. Anyhow, the guys works pretty good, like his designs, racing stuff.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Even though one of the best looking ones is steel....


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

no pics of some BAUM's. I'll post mine after my first 10 posts


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

my Baum Cubano GTR


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Starts at $4900. Fully loaded with the nice paint is 5995. 

this is for steel


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

i read in an edition of Ride (australian cycling magazine) that the price of the Dura-Ace custom titanium cyclocross rig (without discs), was $13K AUD ($14 USD)

which compared to my Seven, which is basically the same thing at $10K SGD ($8K USD), is extremely expensive. I know you are buying handmade, but when compared to other handmade...


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

WOW! So pretty! 

If you have the dough, spend it!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

lewdvig said:


> If you have the dough, spend it!


and show it to us!

exotec saved this albeit old thread from disappoint.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful bike, exotec.


----------



## neoprocyclist (Feb 6, 2012)

exotec said:


> my Baum Cubano GTR


That's just not fair... :thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful bikes some of the nicest Ti frames available for sure. Though, I think their classic solid graphics look 10x better than those racey GTR/GTX/GTH etc themed graphics or whatever they are calling it, and the painted seatposts/stems aren't my thing. I do love the way they paint the inside of the fork legs. They have done some beautiful matte paint work too. 

I recall hearing the Corretto ( Ti race model where every tube is butted) is in the vicinity of 6500-7000 for the frameset, but who knows if those prices are out-of-date, or gone up since Cadel became a Baum customer!

I agree they are expensive, maybe a bit too expensive. I don't doubt for a second that there are lots of Ti builders doing work that is on par with Baum. I think Baum has a knack for putting together the full package—not only the craftsmanship in the metal work and welding but also the paint schemes (and thankfully they don't let their customers mud up work with their own concoctions for cheesy paint schemes—no flames or tacky stuff like that!). 

Perfect frame/paint:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

I realized I've never posted the full build, the bike has gone through fews changes. Still, the best ride ever, 13000 miles in one year, and it still feels amazing!


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

bob.satan said:


> i read in an edition of Ride (australian cycling magazine) that the price of the Dura-Ace custom titanium cyclocross rig (without discs), was $13K AUD ($14 USD)
> 
> which compared to my Seven, which is basically the same thing at $10K SGD ($8K USD), is extremely expensive. I know you are buying handmade, but when compared to other handmade...


I wanted to support Australian made, but a combination of the price, always having wanted a Moots, and hearing of a few cracking pushed me towards the Moots.


----------



## __PG__ (Jan 25, 2012)

Which model have you heard cracking?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

crank1979 said:


> I wanted to support Australian made, but a combination of the price, always having wanted a Moots, and hearing of a few cracking pushed me towards the Moots.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but even Moots crack (like any other brand). I've personally seen a Mooto-X roll in my old shop with a cracked rear stay...it happens.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I understand any frame can crack, I'd just heard about more Baums going. I'd heard about 2 SS mtb frames and two road frames, all ti, in a short period of research. At the same time I'd spoken to owners who had their Baums for a long time and loved them. The desire for the Moots won out, especially at a similar price.


----------



## Mr.Stiff (Jun 11, 2012)

*Corretto*



Got the Corretto this Feb - beautiful built, paintjob absolutely flawless, I reckon those guys in Melbourne must be nuts about their work  Bike rides racy and direct, can't feel much flex in comparison to ti-frames of similar weight, i.e. Litespeed Ultimate. Frame weight is 1.242 g at size 58.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

Sigi?

thats a beauty!

die Kette ist unten am Kettenblatt nicht in den Zähnen ;-)


----------



## Mr.Stiff (Jun 11, 2012)

exotec said:


> Sigi?
> 
> thats a beauty!
> 
> die Kette ist unten am Kettenblatt nicht in den Zähnen ;-)


Sigi is history 

Thank you ... I know, the chain ... saw it after the pics being taken ... too late.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

i own 2009 Baum Titanium romano, now some three years and ~25,000 km later - i took it back to Baum and changed its colour completely. 
About $1000 later, and it looks like a brand new bicycle 8^)
Dont try that with your carbon frame folks! 8^)


----------



## __PG__ (Jan 25, 2012)

This thread is useless without pics!


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

I've "zipped" my Cubano


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Gorgeous bikes in this thread. It sucks to be in the US and wanting a Baum with the AUS$ exchange advantage.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

update of my Cubano


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

another update of my Cubano - SRAM Red eTap, DEDA SuperZero RS seatpost, Superleggero Stem.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you going to leave the able bosses on the frame or have you considered grinding them off? I guess I'd probably just leave them...


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

Hiro11 said:


> Are you going to leave the able bosses on the frame or have you considered grinding them off? I guess I'd probably just leave them...


Yes, they will stay


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Spectacular. Love their work. Had my Spectrum Ti painted in a Baum theme.


----------



## exotec (Dec 28, 2010)

2018 tubeless setup


----------

